# International 474 hydrostatic problems



## CitRuss (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all
This is my first post. I have a inter 474 hydrostatic that, after 2 hours hedging, suddenly lost all drive. It's only done 20 hours since the transmission was rebuilt. I have a workshop manual but can't source the service manual for the tranny. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello CitRuss,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your IH 474 hydrostatic suddenly lost all drive. Does the PTO still work?


----------



## CitRuss (Jul 19, 2015)

*IH 474 hydrostatic problems*

Yes, the pto is still working. I had been traveling forward then slowed, reversed then nothing. All the linkages appear to be working fine


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Any weird noises? Is the fluid low/leaking? How hot was it? Any possibility you just overheated it?


----------



## CitRuss (Jul 19, 2015)

No wierd noises, the oil level and temp were normal and there's no oil leaks. It didn't give any warning at all. I have been trying to sorce the hydrostatic service manual for the 474 and even similar models with no luck. It seems these are a rare beast.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

yeah, weird, good luck. hope the machine wasn't in an akward place when it stopped.


----------

